# JTable Hintergrundfarbe ändern



## Reinhard (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab mit Eclipse und Swing eine JTable erstellt, das auf einer JScrollpane liegt.
Wenn ich Datensätze in der JTable habe sieht alles einwandfrei aus.

Sobald die JTable aber nicht gefüllt ist, ist der Hintergrund der JTable grau dargestellt (wenn Datensätze geladen sind ist es weiß).

Wenn ich die Eigenschaft "background" setze, änder sich nur die Hintergrundfarbe der verfügbaren Datensätze.

Kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe der JTable (ohne Datensätze) ändern?

Danke,
Reinhard

P.S.: Ich kann hier leider kein Bild hochladen, sonst hätte ich es an einem Beispiel verdeutlicht.


----------



## dieta (29. Mai 2006)

Für's Bilder hochladen:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/

Und wegen der Hintergrundfarbe:
Ich konnte das Problem nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, bei mir hat alles funktioniert. Poste vielleicht mal die entsprechenden Codeabschnitte.

Kleine Idee: Kann es sein, dass deine JTable in einem JScrollPane ist? Dann könntest du es versuchen, in dem du die Hintergrundfarbe der JScrollPanes auf die der JTable stezt.


----------



## Reinhard (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

in den meisten Foren kann man Bilder direkt hochladen, aber hier ist jetzt mal ein Bild:







Ich möchte das was in der JTable grau ist in weiß darstellen (ich denke das schaut dann besser aus).
Das JTable liegt auf einem JScrollPane. Auf dem JScrollPane habe ich schon mit setBackground eine andere Farbe gesetzt. Das hatte aber keine Auswirkung.

Hier ist der Quellcode der von JFormDesigner dazu erzeugt wird:


```
private JTable tableBedingt;
tableBedingt = new JTable();

private JScrollPane scrollPaneBedingt;
scrollPaneBedingt = new JScrollPane();

...

//======== scrollPaneBedingt ========
{
	scrollPaneBedingt.setViewportView(tableBedingt);
}
panelBedingt.add(scrollPaneBedingt, BorderLayout.CENTER);
```

Ich hoffe der Code reicht und ist verständlich genug.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt die Farbe von grau auf z.B. weiß setzen?

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das sollte wie folgt machbar sein:


```
meineScrollPane.getViewPort().setBackground(Color.WHITE);
```


----------



## Reinhard (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab das jetzt mal so probiert:


```
scrollPaneAusgeschlossen.getViewPort().setBackground(Color.WHITE);
```

Dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung von Eclipse:
"The method getViewPort() is undefined for the type JScrollPane"

Hat noch jemand dazu eine Idee?

Reinhard[/code]


----------



## Gast (30. Mai 2006)

Sorry,
hab mich verschrieben muss natürlich getViewport() - kleines p - heissen.


----------



## Reinhard (30. Mai 2006)

Hm, hätte ich wohl selber drauf kommen können 

Aber jetzt funktioniert es. Vielen Dank!


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mai 2006)

@Reinhard: auch zu empfehlen ist www.666kb.com


----------

